# Tablero Digital de Cuatriciclo Honda



## Guillermo Gregato (Sep 28, 2012)

Hola ! Soy nuevo en el Foro , espero que si me Equivoco en Algo me Corrijan ! 
Estoy necesitando informacion sobre el tablero Dijital de un Cuatriciclo Honda 680. Lo tengo para Reparar y necesito el Diagrama o informacion . desde ya Muchas gracias !


----------

